# Fairy Tale GERMANY



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*To one of the most underrated countries:*


El Castillo de Luis II de Baviera by FJcuenca, on Flickr


Paseando por Rotemburgo by FJcuenca, on Flickr


Islands by Kay Gaensler, on Flickr


Enjoy The Sun by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7548179936/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Bastei by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/7412766540/sizes/l/


Maria Gern und der Watzmann by [email protected], on Flickr


the rose window by dmmaus, on Flickr


ruegen_0365 by culpain, on Flickr


Ramsau mit Schnee, Bayern, Deutschland (Bavaria, Germany) by kruhme, on Flickr


Avalon by hipydeus, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/4242930408/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


between the green rocks by Mace2000, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/sets/72157601641618733/with/1234698563/


Sankt Coloman (Schwangau) by [email protected], on Flickr


Reichsburg in Cochem by olipennell, on Flickr


Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Plönlein by cndrs, on Flickr


Who Doesn't Love a Castle? by Extra Medium, on Flickr


Hanseatic sunrise by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


Morning fog in Lüneburger Heide by Zermie, on Flickr


Lichtenstein Castle - Germany by kryyslee, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous, stunning images...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome shots of germany!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Alps View by andywon, on Flickr


WESTERHEVER by analogmartin, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscopuentes/6727051855/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alpenbild/6886124583/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Wir stehen zusammen... by Guido Bl., on Flickr


Passat / Travemünde by Doblonaut, on Flickr


Schweriner Schloß by Bellavonte, on Flickr


A Little Place I found on the way to dinner in Germany by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


Linderhof by marconogues, on Flickr


Monchau by Amsterdam Today, on Flickr


Schloss Mespelbrunn by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


Lindau I by Thomas Mayer, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Truly one of the most beautiful contries in the world


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leidorf/4737958160/sizes/l/


This is where we came from... by Kraetzsche, on Flickr


Steinfurt - Schloss Steinfurt Torhaus 01 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


Schloss Moyland by Jörg Dickmann, on Flickr


Münster - Prinzipalmarkt 03 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


Nuremberg Castle by Habub3, on Flickr


Colorful medieval town Bernkastel-Kues in the Middle Moselle by B℮n, on Flickr


Feeling on top of the world by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

aarhusforever said:


> Truly one of the most beautiful contries in the world


Thank you!  I opened this thread, because there are people, who are actually suprised to find out, that Germany isn't just an ugly, industrial place.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Stück in Germany - Dresden After the Bombing, Way after the Bombing by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


Königssee - St. Bartholomä - Watzmann by [email protected], on Flickr


Burghausen - on the medieval castle by rotraud_71 away again ~, on Flickr


Burghausen Castle and Old City Buildings Along Salzach River by Mark Frye, on Flickr


Felsenmeer HDR by Christograf, on Flickr


Town Hall of Bamberg in Germany by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


Partnachklamm by Nitram_1972, on Flickr


Evenburg by msdstefan, on Flickr


Schloss Schönfeld in Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr


Room with a View by Chinmay Oza, on Flickr


Jägerhaus by Kay Gaensler, on Flickr


Dramatic Dusk at Rügen, Germany by Xindaan, on Flickr


Kaiserstuhl Spring Idyll by andywon, on Flickr


Burg Eltz by CHEEZMAN, on Flickr


----------



## Aachener Mädelstraße (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't believe there aren't more reactions in this topic!

Some of these pictures are maybe a little too much edited but it doesn't make the towns and landscapes any less beautiful. I'm just back from a trip on which I visited u.a. Quedlinburg, Dresden, Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Nürnberg etc. They were all amazing, though I have too say that Rothenburg really blew me away. I knew that it was pretty well preserved but not that the entire town was still there, plus the townwall and even the sights at the valley with the small Ortsteile and the forests!

Maybe I can add some of my own pictures too.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

You may do so!  I gave up on this thread, due to lack of interest. Exactly proved my point, of Germany being underrated. XD


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

I actually subscribed to this thread since the first post, I knew it was going to be special. If I had known there would be so little interest I would've commented here earlier. Please don't give up on it : )


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Germany has a very special place in my heart, since I have ancestors there. However this is a thread about urban (city) tourism. Your pictures are beautiful, but it is not so much urban ; its more about Germany in general. Give us Muenchen, Frankfurt, Dresden etc.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Briker, people post all sorts in here. And castles count as urban anyway...so post away.

I don't think anyone except the dim witted think of Germany as ugly and industrialized. In fact, it probably has an almost perfect balance of modernity, culture, history and wild areas.

Please post more.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

These pictures are amazing, please post some more! I just got back from Bremen and I miss it already.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Okay, then here we go:


Schloss Marienburg by Thomas Frejek, on Flickr


waterfall by iMEC2010, on Flickr


Schloss Hohenschwangau by Kay Gaensler, on Flickr


Freiburg Photowalk by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


#IMG_4526 by Limo320, on Flickr


Kaiserstuhl sunset by photo-se.com, on Flickr


Hamburg Rathaus HDR by Tobi LG, on Flickr


The buoyant acrobatic flights of the Alpine Choughs by B℮n, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jansluijter/7768862444/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Rhein bei Bingen by Habub3, on Flickr


Solitary by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


St. Lubentius by Sonja57, on Flickr


Rödergasse by VT_Professor, on Flickr


walkaway by mdoors, on Flickr


Antique by 96dpi, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome pics


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

splendid


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

awesomely spledid.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

this thread is an eye opener!:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1417 by Vanishing STL, on Flickr
Regensburg


IMG_1314 by Vanishing STL, on Flickr
Regensburg


#172 by @SDWilliams, on Flickr
Sophienkirche, Wuppertal, DE


Marburg St Elizabeth's A by t.devinney, on Flickr


Marburg Castle A by t.devinney, on Flickr


9/11/2012 by t12171217, on Flickr
Düsseldorf










http://www.flickr.com/photos/neumeyer/8173279094/
Weg Lake Shore Path Trail Walkway Uferweg Herbst Autumn Gmund


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Titanic Exhibit - Hamburg, Germany by Charlene Haislip, on Flickr


Sunrise in Forggensee Lake by Pilar Azaña, on Flickr


tranquil river scene in germany,europe. by Taiwan_Mountain, on Flickr


Golden barley field by Taiwan_Mountain, on Flickr


Romantic city scenery by Taiwan_Mountain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mainz 2 by Maximalster, on Flickr


Mainz 3 by Maximalster, on Flickr


Timmendorfer Strand by Maximalster, on Flickr


Wiesbaden 2 by Maximalster, on Flickr


Casino Wiesbaden by Maximalster, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Can we stick in this Germany-thread please to the fairy tale theme? 


Maulbronn - Monastery by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr


Maulbronn - Monastery by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr


Herrenalb - Abbey by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr


Rothenburg by i_plus, on Flickr


Fritzlar  by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr


Autumn Motion by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by dirk huijssoon, on Flickr


Medieval cascade by Petit Groupe, on Flickr


Königstein by binax25, on Flickr


Spring begins by mariorei, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

And here magical *Dresden*:


Badewasser ist fertig by thomasstache, on Flickr


Eiskalt am Morgen by thomasstache, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Meissen - Meißen by Amaury LE HESRAN, auf Flickr

Germany - Meissen - view from Albrechtsberg by Harshil Shah, auf Flickr

MEISSEN, Germany by Kalexander2010, auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Regensburg von oben 04.02.2015 by armenius007, auf Flickr

Regensburg von oben 04.02.2015 by armenius007, auf Flickr

Regensburg von oben 01/2015 by armenius007, auf Flickr

Regensburg von oben 01/2015 by armenius007, auf Flickr


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

*Limburg an der Lahn*

i recommend you to listen to "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jGR17sACr4" while watching the fotos ;D









[/B]
Domfelsen by juvhadamar, auf Flickr









http://cocographie.de/wp-content/gallery/architektur/limburg-03-kl.jpg

Germany - Hessen, Limburg an der Lahn by vtveen, auf Flickr

Limburg an der Lahn by Hans Kool, auf Flickr

Limburg an der Lahn 6 by A. van Zwienen, auf Flickr

Limburg an der Lahn by Ken Hircock, auf Flickr

Germany - Hessen, Limburg an der Lahn by vtveen, auf Flickr

Limburg an der Lahn 4 by A. van Zwienen, auf Flickr

Deutschland / Hessen / Limburg an der Lahn / Altstadt by Bernd Käding, auf Flickr

Limburg an der Lahn 5 by A. van Zwienen, auf Flickr

Deutschland / Hessen / Limburg an der Lahn / Altstadt by Bernd Käding, auf Flickr

Deutschland / Hessen / Limburg an der Lahn / Altstadt by Bernd Käding, auf Flickr

Deutschland / Hessen / Limburg an der Lahn / Altstadt by Bernd Käding, auf Flickr

Germany - Hessen, Limburg an der Lahn by vtveen, auf Flickr

Deutschland / Hessen / Limburg an der Lahn / Altstadt by Bernd Käding, auf Flickr

Deutschland / Hessen / Limburg an der Lahn / Altstadt by Bernd Käding, auf Flickr

Lovers in Limburg an der Lahn by Fabrizio Morando, auf Flickr

Germany 2015 (2) 054 by Carrignafoy, auf Flickr

Limburg an der Lahn by Carrignafoy, auf Flickr

Deutschland / Hessen / Limburg an der Lahn / Altstadt by Bernd Käding, auf Flickr

Deutschland / Hessen / Limburg an der Lahn / Altstadt by Bernd Käding, auf Flickr

Deutschland / Hessen / Limburg an der Lahn / Altstadt by Bernd Käding, auf Flickr

Deutschland / Hessen / Limburg an der Lahn / Altstadt by Bernd Käding, auf Flickr

Deutschland / Hessen / Limburg an der Lahn / Altstadt by Bernd Käding, auf Flickr

Germany 2015 (2) 052 by Carrignafoy, auf Flickr

Bischofsplatz, Limburg an der Lahn by Domi, auf Flickr

094 by chowhound105, auf Flickr

Dom in Limburg an der Lahn by MaBuHo, auf Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nice pics but they would be so much better if the images are smaller.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed

BTW a great, very nice thread about Germany :cheers:


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Germany by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr

Germany by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Erfurt Germany by Ralf Krause, on Flickr

Europe // Germany // Walhalla by Michael S. Schwarzer, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wunderschön!!! :banana:


----------



## vroom123 (Jan 19, 2016)

How do you find these photos? They are stunning!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Valhalla, deliverance
Why've you ever forgotten me?


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

When I tell people I love Germany these are the images I try to describe. Excelent thread!


----------

